

Jake Gyllenhaal is in the Source Code - ukdm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz0xGnFKMvE
Rather unfortunate title don't you think?
======
ukdm
I'm don't think they really thought the title of this movie through. Might get
programmers a few strange looks if they tell someone they work with source
code after watching this.

~~~
spooneybarger
I dont think they thought the plot through... this looks awful.

